# what would be a good rifle 4 hog deer and coyote



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

if yall have any ideas on a good all around rifle for hog deer and coyote, i would really like to hear your input,o and scope to


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kimber Rifle, off the shelf ammo ? if so, 25-06, .270, 7mm-08, .308! 7mm-08 ammo can get hard to find during hunting season but the other three are readily available! Scope....well, as in rifle it is all in what you want to spend , what ranges you are shooting at, the caliber could easily drop to a .220 swift,,.22-.250 if you are a head/neck shooter ! What are your variables?


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

is the 22-250 like a 22 ammo,100 maby 200 yards i am in school right now i haft to go to lunch so i cant awanser the rest of the quistions be back in 30 min


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CASTIN AND BLASTIN said:


> is the 22-250 like a 22 ammo,100 maby 200 yards i am in school right now i haft to go to lunch so i cant awanser the rest of the quistions be back in 30 min


GET BACK IN SCHOOL YOUNG MAN! lol


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

That's funny right there.

No more posts until all of your homework is done.


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

i was thinking about getting a 243 bolt action with a bushnell scope do u think that would be good


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Gun*

Being in school you may not have much money. You should spend more on the scope than the rifle. I am a remmington man, you can buy the Model 700 sps or ADL for under $400. Savage makes a nice rifle with an adjustable trigger. I would suggest a Nikon scope, they seem to be the best for the money. If you choose the Monarch line they are reasonable. Burris makes a pretty good mid-priced scope. I repeat, DO NOT GO CHEAP ON THE SCOPE. As for as caliber, the .243 you mentioned will work just fine, as will the ones already mentioned. I prefer the .280 or .25-06, but that is ust a preference.
Good luck, and study! You will want a good job if you want to hunt much.
BB


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Go the "25-06 Way"!!!....It's an all around Good Caliber.*


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

243 would be a great choice. My dad loves to hunt with his & has killed his biggest bucks & hogs with it. Would take care of all the game u listed. Keep good care of it and always be "SAFE" with it. Then one day you can pass it down to your children. Good luck & keep us informed. P.S. do good in school so you can get a good job one day, hunting cost a little money but well worth it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Blastn & Castn said:


> 243 would be a great choice. My dad loves to hunt with his & has killed his biggest bucks & hogs with it. Would take care of all the game u listed. Keep good care of it and always be "SAFE" with it. Then one day you can pass it down to your children. Good luck & keep us informed. P.S. do good in school so you can get a good job one day, hunting cost a little money but well worth it.


This!!! .243 is very readily available 
anywhere too! Savage and Monarch at the very least and will last you a life time!


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

i am 15, i make A"s in school, i have 800 dollars


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a .223 for those animals... you have to be a little more selective about your bullet placement. Ammo is cheap.


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

like where in the head


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

or through the shoulder


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

223 verses 243? I think I'd probably go with the .243, ammo is easier to find in some of the small towns around where you might be hunting sometime. where to shoot? best place to shoot a hog is in the ear - he's not going anywhere if you do that. Deer? with a .243 100gr bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2100 + it shouldn't be a problem dropping one with a heart shot. I have a 13 year old grandson and another who's almost 18. one shoots a Savage .243 the other a custom (made for my wife) .243. One has a nikon scope, the other a burris both hunt hog and deer, both bring home meat every year.

but I guess the real question is: how often do you plan on hunting coyote's? The reason I ask is - I think I'd rather take my 30-06 for deer hunting or hog hunting over my .243 any day - and if not the 30-06 I'd take the .270. I know everyone thinks you gotta have a varmint rifle if you're gonna hunt coyote's but I've never had a problem dropping a coyote with either of the bigger calibers.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CASTIN AND BLASTIN said:


> or through the shoulder


That'll drop em but wastes meat on deer! $800 will get you set- up nicely! Be sure to get Quality Rings and Bases though! Excellent grades by the way!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

If your looking for a "do it all" calibar, .25 is probably the best advice as others have given. 25-06 would give you a good off the shelf ammo choices with plenty of reloading oppurtunites later if you choose. I personally would lean towards a .257 Weatherby or 257 Roberts. Others may argue price of shells and to a extent they are right. Once sighted in, how often do your really shoot though? The price of one box of shells a year isn't worth choosing a caliber over.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> If your looking for a "do it all" calibar, .25 is probably the best advice as others have given. 25-06 would give you a good off the shelf ammo choices with plenty of reloading oppurtunites later if you choose. I personally would lean towards a .257 Weatherby or 257 Roberts. Others may argue price of shells and to a extent they are right. Once sighted in, how often do your really shoot though? The price of one box of shells a year isn't worth choosing a caliber over.


Yet AVAILABILTY will nail him, even with the .25's ! He is young and sounds like he has a lot of shooting ahead of him so in my humble opinion it's whats most readily available in any small town- .243, .270 & 30-06!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yet AVAILABILTY will nail him, even with the .25's ! He is young and sounds like he has a lot of shooting ahead of him so in my humble opinion it's whats most readily available in any small town- .243, .270 & 30-06!


x2. nothing wrong with the .25's. the guns I own (30 caliber hunting rifles for the most part) are sufficient enough to drop Elk (did that with a savage 300). Bison (did that with the 30-06) white tail, axis, hogs, coyotes, etc. and like Wick said - it sure is easier to find ammo in those calibers when you hunting in places you've never been to before.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd go with the .270....you can get a 100 grain bullet is targeting coyotes and move up to something heavier for your hogs


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I just don't buy the "availability" argument I hear from time to time. You find a caliber you like, you find a bullet the gun likes, you then buy 5-6 boxes with the same Lot# and your done. Also, if you can't find 25-06, your looking in the wrong places. 

No doubt 30cal. rifles are becoming the "norm" these days and for good reason. My recommendation was based on shooting variety of animals with one caliber while having manageable recoil and shooting flat. No doubt there are many great choices out there. Caliber debates are always endless.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> No doubt 30cal. rifles are becoming the "norm" these days No doubt there are many great choices out there. Caliber debates are always endless.


i agree - but wasn't aware that 30 caliber was returning to favor. I thought they were "old fashioned" to the younger generation. I've used 30 caliber guns since the 50's beginning with 30-30 lever action. But again, you're correct good choices, good calibers and to a degree you're correct about bullet availability but it's not as prevalent as you might imagine. it's better though


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> I just don't buy the "availability" argument I hear from time to time. You find a caliber you like, you find a bullet the gun likes, you then buy 5-6 boxes with the same Lot# and your done. Also, if you can't find 25-06, your looking in the wrong places.
> 
> No doubt 30cal. rifles are becoming the "norm" these days and for good reason. My recommendation was based on shooting variety of animals with one caliber while having manageable recoil and shooting flat. No doubt there are many great choices out there. Caliber debates are always endless.


He's a 15 yr old young man..that is the difference! also in this day and time it is nice to have availability Anywhere /anytime! I could say i don't buy the Buy 5 or 6 boxes when i can easily load 500 rds of anything i shoot with components i have in my loading room then be done with it! J/K, but he is a Young Man and shooting at that age is extremely interesting and fun...The 30 second thought of a young lady at his age could possibly cause him to leave his Cartridges laying on his table at HOME..what then? ....


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

25-06 or a 270 Win would be my choices for what you are looking to hunt. Both are excellent round. I have neither LOL.

I shoot a 270 WBY for everything and use the same 140 Barnes x bullet no matter what. They are a little expensive and hard to find but as some one post buy a butch when you find the one your gun likes. I would not sugguest the 270 wby simply because the bullet are expensive when you 18.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll throw in my $.02 since you're asking, and offer a different suggestion: a Marlin 336 lever action in 30-30. You can buy one new at some Walmarts for $350, or my personal preference, look for a little older used one (if you have someone you trust that knows guns to go looking with ya, that'd be great.) Check pawn shops, classifieds in the paper, etc. The older models used real wood and feel better to my hands than a new one, but that's just me. I've held them both side by side, and like my older beat up one with character and family history.

A 30-30 is a .30 cal rifle, and lots of folks will blurt out before thinking, "A 30-30 is only a 100 yard gun!" But not so anymore with Hornady LeveRevolution ammo. For $22 a box at Academy, you can turn a 30-30 lever gun into a 200-250 yard gun. They're super fun to shoot and really pretty accurate for hunting purposes. There's instructions on their website for how to site in your scope to be accurate at 100, 200, and 300 yards. Or, if you wanna go with the cheaper Remington Corelokt or Winchester ammo, just practice a lot and you'll still have an effective range of 150yds. You won't have any trouble locating 30-30 ammo either.

Glass-wise, I'd recommend a Nikon of at least ProStaff level (around $100 on sale sometimes at Academy, or regular $150ish) but I'll let those with more experience direct you on the best glass. 

Again, this is all my opinion, but I've had a heck of a good time getting into the hunting game in the last few years, shooting with a hand-me-down Marlin. Be sure to post up what route you decided to go!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> 223 verses 243? I think I'd probably go with the .243, ammo is easier to find in some of the small towns around where you might be hunting sometime. where to shoot? best place to shoot a hog is in the ear - he's not going anywhere if you do that. Deer? with a .243 100gr bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2100 + it shouldn't be a problem dropping one with a heart shot. I have a 13 year old grandson and another who's almost 18. one shoots a Savage .243 the other a custom (made for my wife) .243. One has a nikon scope, the other a burris both hunt hog and deer, both bring home meat every year.
> 
> but I guess the real question is: how often do you plan on hunting coyote's? The reason I ask is - I think I'd rather take my 30-06 for deer hunting or hog hunting over my .243 any day - and if not the 30-06 I'd take the .270. I know everyone thinks you gotta have a varmint rifle if you're gonna hunt coyote's but I've never had a problem dropping a coyote with either of the bigger calibers.


Versus the old way you used to hunt i.e. throwing a big rock, running the animals off a cliff, etc


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Though it is quite possibly the most shelf carried cartridge in "east texas" it's a decent ranch rifle but not a Varmint shooter go to caliber or rifle-Unless of course it is in E.TX:slimer:! I own two of them but over the years they have turned into dust collectors "even in the safe"...Lol! Really, i love the 30-30 but not as a all around gun! With a 30-30 the only reason you'd need a scope is if you had vision problems-the iron sights suit it perfectly for quick acquisition-levered action can be cumbersome! I also have a -300 savage which is a lever gun but can reach out past that ole 30-30 by far but shells are not easy to come by!
He can have a shooter with a lower end rifle and mid to higher end optics! I wouldn't even look at anything under $200 when it comes to glass-still in his budget!

Find what you want at a local store then purchase it online and out of state for No taxes and most of the time Free shipping - that'll buy him a few boxes of shells !


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

.243 bolt gun would be perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RogerB said:


> 223 verses 243? I think I'd probably go with the .243, ammo is easier to find in some of the small towns around where you might be hunting sometime. where to shoot? best place to shoot a hog is in the ear - he's not going anywhere if you do that. Deer? with a .243 100gr bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2100 + it shouldn't be a problem dropping one with a heart shot. I have a 13 year old grandson and another who's almost 18. one shoots a Savage .243 the other a custom (made for my wife) .243. One has a nikon scope, the other a burris both hunt hog and deer, both bring home meat every year.
> 
> but I guess the real question is: how often do you plan on hunting coyote's? The reason I ask is - I think I'd rather take my 30-06 for deer hunting or hog hunting over my .243 any day - and if not the 30-06 I'd take the .270. I know everyone thinks you gotta have a varmint rifle if you're gonna hunt coyote's but I've never had a problem dropping a coyote with either of the bigger calibers.





State_Vet said:


> Versus the old way you used to hunt i.e. throwing a big rock, running the animals off a cliff, etc


I Thought ole Roguh runt them off a cliff with his Brand New 1938 chebby!:biggrin:


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

.243


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Lots of great Advice here young man*

He's 15. lot's of years ahead of him. And grades like that i'm sure he's an upstanding young man. with that said, i'm sure people like him. So Invites will come to him down the road. Some ranches don't allow anything less than a 270. I personally Love 243, 25-06 and 7mm mag. But considering everything about this young man we know, I honestly feel the 270 is by far, the BEST choice he could make. Extremely Versatile Cartrige availible in several weights and very easy to find, not to mention reasonable in price. And Ballistics for shelf ammo is hands down at the top of the list.
Good luck with your choice young man and Good Hunting to you too.


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Ya a 243 is a good gun to learn to really shoot with, and you can't outgrow them if you can shoot it. I shot nearly everything with one, even a bull nilgai


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

The set-up me and now my wife since she shot it is a 7mm mag Tikka T-3 with a muzzle break. I shoot 139gr hornady and it hardly kicks and very flat/accurate. My 12 yr old neice also shoots it but we use the remmington 140gr managed recoil rounds. SHe says she likes it more than the 223 she used to shoot since it has less recoil! My opinoin is buy a gun that you wont outgrow and is versitile say you want to hunt whitetail now and elk later.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Never thought 7 mags had much recoil anyway- first time i have heard some one installed an eardrumbuster on one! I guess if you were to have only 1 gun for life that would be suitable! Big fan of that caliber out past 300 yds though!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

catchysumfishy said:


> Never thought 7 mags had much recoil anyway- first time i have heard some one installed an eardrumbuster on one! I guess if you were to have only 1 gun for life that would be suitable! Big fan of that caliber out past 300 yds though!


Youd be surprised at how a tikka that weighs nothing in a 7mag kicks the fire outta you. Also they have come a long way with muzzle breaks and they dont add that much more noise to the guns anymore if done right.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> The set-up me and now my wife since she shot it is a 7mm mag Tikka T-3 with a muzzle break. I shoot 139gr hornady and it hardly kicks and very flat/accurate. My 12 yr old neice also shoots it but we use the remmington 140gr managed recoil rounds. SHe says she likes it more than the 223 she used to shoot since it has less recoil! My opinoin is buy a gun that you wont outgrow and is versitile say you want to hunt whitetail now and elk later.
> I'm with realwrangler, buy something you won't outgrow.
> Meaning 243. I've been recently shooting my wifes, for no reason other than I can, and the fact it will kill deer al extended range and has a manageable recoil. Recoil, recoil, recoil!!! Don't run him off with hard kicking Magnus with a boisterous blast either.
> 
> ...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Versus the old way you used to hunt i.e. throwing a big rock, running the animals off a cliff, etc





catchysumfishy said:


> I Thought ole Roguh runt them off a cliff with his Brand New 1938 chebby!:biggrin:


You two are real funny. Behave and maybe I'll let y'all play with my 1855 Springfield musket


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> You two are real funny. Behave and maybe I'll let y'all play with my 1855 Springfield musket


Bought new?


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

we have lab tops at school,i was in my study skills class,which all we do in thir is homework, i had allready finished mine.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Laptops in there? Now I feel old! Good job then, sorry for.the intrusion.


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

its ok,i did not want yall to think i was not doing my work at school


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Bought new?


Everybody is a comedian I see


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe Cabela's has Nikon Prostaffs marked down from $159 to $99 right now. I like the good ole .270 but a .243 would also be a good choice. If you want to spend a little more, check out the Tikka's in 6.5x55, thats an awesome round and Midway has a good selection. The 6.5x55 isn't any more expensive than any other caliber if you order them online.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

.243, 6mm, 25-06. 260, .257, 7-08, 6.5 swede, 7mm mauser, 30-30, 7.62, absolutely no need for big cartridges for puny deer and hogs.
I am a head and neck shooter and rarley shoot over a 150 yds so my go to gun is a .22 hornet for deer and hogs.
Doesnt take much to kill an animal.
If your a crack shot and keep it under 150 yds and bust them in the neck or head a .223 is perfect.
If your not sure of yourself and just like shooting at running deer, hail mary's and generally no self control get a 7 mag or 300 mag.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CASTIN AND BLASTIN said:


> if yall have any ideas on a good all around rifle for hog deer and coyote, i would really like to hear your input,o and scope to


......as you can see everyone has their own idea of what the perfect hog/deer/coyote rifle. I won't bother you with mine because it has already been listed a few times. I will say, that those guys who tell you to not go too cheap on the scope are giving you pretty good advice. Stay with a quality known brand and you should be okay. I'd say at least a 3x9 power. Every caliber previously listed will do the job you want it to do. Alot of other factors might play into your decision though, such as initial cost, as well as getting the most versatility out of "one" gun.....I'm one of those that believes in "bringing enough gun". If I see a good animal at 200 yds and my blood gets to pumping, I want to know that If my shot is 2 inches off, I still have a enough horsepower to make a clean kill.... If anyone sees a good animal at 200yds.(or 50) and their blood doesn't get pumping, then they have lost the thrill of the hunt.....Good luck with whatever you choose, post up with what you decide on....Good job in school btw...........


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks i think i will get a Remington 700 adl 243 bolt action with a Nikon pro staff scope.http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...re&start=0&zoom=1&selectedSKU=0345-02662-1194


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

personaly I would stay clear of any remington products, they aint what they use to be.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

zrexpilot said:


> personaly I would stay clear of any remington products, they aint what they use to be.


I haven't bought any new remmy rifles lately but own a couple. There not my favorite, but, have they really got that bad that you would steer clear of them?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

the problem is the parent company of remington, which also own marlin, H&R, and bushmaster.
Cost cutting was the goal, and profits are the game.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I was actually looking for some examples zrex, I've heard of a few 700 missfires on here but thought they were pretty isolated occurrences.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

improper head space, rifling thats looks like i drilled it, bolt handles falling off are a few examples.

quality control is in the toilet.
problem is you might get a good one, or might not.
We havent in the last 3 rems. Cases would almost be impossible extract in one of those.
Other just wouldnt shoot.
Lucky we get our guns from a place that offers liftime warranty, and just exchanged them.
Savage or weatherby or winchester is the way to go these days.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

CASTIN AND BLASTIN said:


> thanks i think i will get a Remington 700 adl 243 bolt action with a Nikon pro staff scope.http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...re&start=0&zoom=1&selectedSKU=0345-02662-1194


My dad bought me this rifle in .243 when I turned 16, and 31 years later is is still my rifle of choice for everything except elk. It has been a great gun.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

270 browning a-bolt with 130 gr., leupold optics


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Savage, Stevens (for a cheapie in .270), Weatherby Vanguard, or Tikka. Those would be the rifles that i was looking at if I were wanting a budget or mid level rifle. I would focus on the Vanguard or Tikka if it were me. Look for a used one, Texas Hunting Forum has some good used stuff for sale.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Amen on a used rifle. If you can find an older Remington 700 ADL, (wood stock, polished barrel) they are great rifles, and about the same price as the cheaper ones nowadays.
Problem is they are (as are most manufacturers) using cheaper components, ie. stamped metal parts, cheapo plastic stocks (sold as synthetic, but are not anything close to a upper end true composite stock) and absolutely no polishing. The matte finish on some (most) of the entry, cheap rifles isnt worth a **** and will rust in a heartbeat.
But then again, for the casual hunter or shooter just wanting something to shoot one or two deer a year and not much else they will serve that purpose pretty good without having to spend a grand or two. But dont expect much less than 2-21/2" groups at a 100 yards.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I hate to admit it, but a new low end Savage rifle, with good rings and a very good scope is not a bad option. I bought a Savage heavy barrel 7mm Rem mag, and although it has the ugliest stock I have ever seen on a production gun, with a Zeiss Conquest scope, and leupold rings, it will shoot round for round with a Remington Sendero, for far less cost. As for shooting lighter calibers, you can buy a Savage combo with the ugly synthetic thumbhole stock at a pawnshop, or buy the rig and add a GOOD scope, with GOOD rings. I wish it was legal to shoot does with a 22 mag, it is a great round for head shots, and doesn't leave your tailgate too big a mess. The 257 Roberts caliber, the 25-06, the 243 leave you limited on available rounds unless you hand load. If you want an all around varmint/deer neck shot round, maybe you should look at the 22-250 round. It's not what i would tack a a big buck with, but it does a number on vermin, and will lay down does with a head or neck shot very well, and has the down range potential to get the job done.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

My son saved his money and bought the Tikka T3 in a .270 when he turned 16. He shoots it often and the 130 grain corelokt bullets are only +/- $20 a box. He got the whole set up with a Nikon Prostaff 3x9x40 for right around $800(tax included) or a little less. Bought everything brand new. He loves it and he will be able to give that gun to his children.
I have also found some great deals in pawn shops in the past. Get what you are comfortable with and take care of it. It will last you a lifetime.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Great choice on the Rem 700 .243 with the Nikon. If you have not bought it, look at the Weatherby vanguard as well. Im my opinion, a Weatherby is a better gun for same price as the Rem. Also consider a 7mm-08, one day you may want to hunt elk and can do it with the 7mm-08 and barns bullets. Some may say the caliber is hard to find, I have not had any problems finding ammo. Every walmart and academy I've walked in to has it in stock. 

Carters Country has the Weatherby Vanguard in special for $378.97, best offer I've seen so far.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.legacysports.com/products/howa_ranchland.html

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

The 7mm-08 is a very good gun. Good for deer, elk as well. But - I'll submit that a 30-06 will do the job just as easily. Heck, just about any good firearm, and a good shot will drop just about any North American Game animal. I took Bull Elk in Idaho a few years back with a Savage Model 99 caliber 300 lever action. 295 yards, dropped him in his tracks. I knew a few that have taken Elk with a .243 as well. Not sure I'd do that but with practice maybe I would.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*My 2 Cents*

OK, I wasn't going to, but here goes. First of all, congratulations on your grades. Keep it up through High School and College, and you will have many years ahead to hunt. There is a hunting season every year for the rest of your life, but you will only go through 12th grade and hopefully college once. Enjoy it and make the most of it. With that being said, I believe everyone should own a 30/06. For a young man your age, you could handle it well. The hog or coyote does not care what you are shooting them with, but as stated above, there are many ranches that have a mnimum caliber you can use. In addition, a 30/06 will kill anything in North America. Well, I wouldn't hunt Grizzlys or Browns with it. Now before everyone starts bad mouthing me and the 30/06, I will tell you I have shot just about every caliber that's ever been made, and there are a lot of good ones out there. But for the person starting out, you can't go wrong with the old reliable that has been dropping game since 1903, and still doing it well. In addition, you can find ammo in just about anywhere you go. Just my 2 cents, Now slam away!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

no slam from me - I have a custom 30-06 built by my father-in-law before he passed. Shoots a 150 grain bullet with deadly accuracy. My weapon of choice when I go hunting and would have been the gun I took to Idaho but I wanted to use the Savage just to see if I could do what I did.
the 30-06 has taken hogs, whitetail and axis without fail.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mud minner said:


> I'd go with the .270....you can get a 100 grain bullet is targeting coyotes and move up to something heavier for your hogs


I definitely agree with the .270 !

I know .243 is very popular, but I don't like them. My dislike of them may have to do with bullet construction. I have seen deer run 50 yards or so real often, which is not bad. But deer hit with .243 seem to never leave a good blood trail. I am including 6mm Rem in this also, and tried several different bullets since I hand load. Never a good blood trail.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I just bought a Marlin XS7 in .243 for the exact same type of hunting. I paid $329 out the door. I added a Boyds pepper laminate stock and Nikon ProStaff 3x9x40 scope. Very accurate. It is a sweet little gun for the $$$.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Most calibers will work, the best set up I have shot lately is the rugar scout rifle in 7mm08. I mounted the scope in the normal position above the action, not on the barrel. Very fun gun to shoot, light, points easy! The right gun is more important that the caliber. 220/22-250 need a long barrel to burn powder properly, nice from a truck or a blind but not fun to carry through the brush. 243/7mm08 shoots well in a short barrel, bolt gun, good for a blind or off hand shooting. Lever guns are great off hand, and fun to carry, some are good even at long range with the new flex tips.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Given the fact you want to kill pigs and seeing it as one of the toughest in your list. I wouldn't go less then a 270 . My prefence is a 308 with Barnes triple shock . Save your money till you can buy what you want . Don't get the mind set you need a rifle NOW . Wait and buy what you want or buy something now and tell everybody "I got this , but really would like to have a ????? " "Buy once ,Cry once".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Read most post here, a few things come to mind, you can get 30-06, 270 n 243 shells absolutley anywhere AND in any Mom n Pop Country store in the US, BUT the only rifle I would have out of the 3 is the 30-06. My dad traded a M1 carbine for a Rem Mod 740 30-06 in 1962 for me I was 9 y/o and wormy but raised different than most when it comes to shooting, I still have the gun today and would probab end up under the jail if TPW knew how many deer it taken. I did buy a 7mm-08 for my grandson last yr, I chose the 08 for the simple fact of the bullet selection >>140gr 7mm-08 over a 100gr 243.....WW


----------

